# Broken power antenna options?



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm back!  

Grabbed a '99 GLE for the wife, power antenna doesn't work. Is it possible to replace with a standard whip antenna or am I stuck working with a power unit?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Does the motor actually run? The most common failure for Nissan power antennaes is for the plastic track inside the mast to break. If this is the case, a replacement mast is available from Nissan. Remove the round "nut" on top of the mast (I usually use some small, needle-nose pliers). Have someone turn the key and radio "on" while you pull up on the mast (pay attention to the direction of the teeth on the plastic track). If the entire track comes out with the antennae, all you need to do is feed the plastic track of the new mast down the antennae tube and have someone turn the radio or key "off." The motor will catch the teeth of the track and retract the antennae (if it doesn't retract fully, that's fine). Install the nut and turn the radio "on" and "off" and make sure it's working properly. If part of the track broke and remained inside the motor, then the motor would need to be removed (pull back the trunk finisher, unplug the antennae cable and drain tube, unbolt and remove motor) and the cover removed to expose the internal gear. Here the gear can be removed and the rest of the track removed. Reverse to install. If the motor, itself, doesn't work, it could be the power antennae assy. that has failed or the timer unit. This would require some diagnostic work. I, personally, would try to fix the power antennae, but a manual antennae should work without any problem. You'll still need to remove the power antennae motor assy., but the cable should be the same.


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Great info.. thanks!


----------

